# converting raws into caps/ liquid oral?



## mabdelrasoul (Sep 10, 2013)

can someone pleaseeee make a thread on how to convert raw powders in to caps or liquid orals.
preferably anavar,dbol,drol. I looked around and I seen too many different ways its mind boggling. 

id really appreciate it. thank youuuu!!!!!!


----------



## Azog (Sep 10, 2013)

Just put the powder in booze and shake. Seriously.


----------



## ymenic (Sep 15, 2013)

Anadrol: 
Highest concentration made - 50mg/ml 
Per 1 gram of Oxymetholone you will need: 
8.4 ml's of PEG 300 
10.5 ml's 190 Proof Grain Alcohol 

Anavar: 
Highest concentration made - 20mg/ml 
Per 1 gram of Oxandrolone powder you will need: 
9.8 ml's of PEG 300 
39.2 ml's of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol 

Armidex: 
Highest concentration made - 5mg/ml 
Per 1 gram of Anastrozole powder you will need: 
19.9 ml's PEG 300 
179.1 ml's of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol 

Clomid: 
Highest concentration made - 50mg/ml 
Per 1 gram of Clomiphene Citrate you will need: 
8.4 ml's of PEG 600 
10.5 ml's 190 Proof Grain Alcohol 

Dianabol: 
Highest concentration made - 50mg/ml 
Per 1 gram of Methandrostenolone powder you will need: 
19 ml's of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol 
No PEG needed. Follow the no PEG recipe. 

Femara: 
Highest concentration made - 5mg/ml 
Per 1 gram of letrozole powder you will need: 
19.9 ml's PEG 300 
179.1 ml's of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol 

Nolvadex: 
Highest concentration made - 20mg/ml 
Per 1 gram of Tamoxifen Citrate you will need: 
9.8 ml's of PEG 600 
39.2 ml's of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol 

Proviron: 
Highest concentration made - 50mg/ml 
Per 1 gram of Mesterolone you will need: 
8.4 ml's of PEG 300 
10.5 ml's 190 Proof Grain Alcohol 

Winstrol: 
Highest concentration made - 25 mg/ml 
Per 1 gram of Stanzolol you will need: 
7.8 ml's of PEG 300 
31.2 ml's of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol 

Solutions requiring PEG and 190 Proof Alcohol 

Step 1. Prepare a hot water bath. Boil water in microwave or on a pot. Once boiling starts remove from heat. 

Step 2. Place PEG and powder in beaker. 

Step 3. Place the beaker deep enough in to the water so that the hot water is level with the PEG and powder. Gently swirl or stir with a stir rod until solution is clear. Reheat water as needed. 

Step 4. Allow PEG to cool some. Then add in your 190 proof alcohol. You don't have to do this drop by drop but don't just dump it in. Pour it in slowly. 

Step 5. Stir or gently shake until mixed. 



For recipes that do not require PEG. 

1. Mix powder and 190 proof alcohol. 

2. Stir with stir rod or shake. Most powders that do not require PEG will disolve no problem. If heat is needed follow the instructions for heating powders that use PEG


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Sep 15, 2013)

thanks brother. appreciated


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Sep 16, 2013)

Bro I just use Ora plus and Ora sweet with orals
Just basic suspensions


----------



## IronCore (Sep 18, 2013)

the best thing to do is keep it simple... and PEG taste like shit...

if you want to cap you need to know a few things... what is the desired dosage of each compound and what filler you want to use... then you need to know the weight of the filler...

In the simplest of terms you can make "spoon" that accurately weighs the desired dose, then fill each cap with the hormone and then add the filler... pack tightly, and then weight about 10 caps to get a good finished cap weight... average that number and then subtract the gel cap weight...

once you have the average total cap weight subtract the hormone weight and you will have the amount of filler per cap... 

then it is simple math from there...  

i.e.

Cap dose = 50mg
total cap weight - 801mg
gel cap weight- 1mg
filler weight = 801-50-1 = 750mg

if you are going to make a batch of 50 then you math would be similar to this

total hormone- 50*50mg= 2.5g
total filler - 50*750mg=37.5g

Mix hormone and filler WELL... then cap away...

If this sounds too complicated you may not want to try to cap... it may look cheaper up front... but it can bee quite costly in the end... better to just buy some caps/tabs and be done with it.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Sep 18, 2013)

goos lookin ironcore. sounds good


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 28, 2013)

I cap my own dbol and var. It took some practice but I finally got my formula figured out. Basically for 300 25mg caps you need 7.5g of raw powder. I mix that powder with 22.5g of jello. I mix those until I get a consistent color. That's what the jello is for, to make sure your raw is distributed as even as possibly. I then mix that with 125g of Creatine and then it's off to the capping machine. I try to use red jello so that my final product is a very light shade of pink.

They may not be exactly 25mg but it works for me. I figure it averages out.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 28, 2013)

Solid Snake said:


> I cap my own dbol and var. It took some practice but I finally got my formula figured out. Basically for 300 25mg caps you need 7.5g of raw powder. I mix that powder with 22.5g of jello. I mix those until I get a consistent color. That's what the jello is for, to make sure your raw is distributed as even as possibly. I then mix that with 125g of Creatine and then it's off to the capping machine. I try to use red jello so that my final product is a very light shade of pink.
> 
> They may not be exactly 25mg but it works for me. I figure it averages out.


 this  sounds  like  nice  info.....


 this  should  help


----------



## jwelch81 (Sep 29, 2014)

That is awesome, thanks for the info.


----------



## AZfun (Aug 18, 2016)

What size caps were you using


----------



## AZfun (Aug 21, 2016)

What size capsules are you using


----------

